# 90% attenuation with us 05 ?



## mongey (8/10/18)

so my IPA has been in the fermenter a week .og was 1060 , all my calcs pointed to a 1010 finish .1 pack us 05 just dry sprinkled on top . did a reading yesterday 1006.

mashed at 67 . pretty confident of my mash temp. as I checked both on the dial thermometer on front of my pot every 15 min and half way through mash from the top with a probe ,the yeast has just gone banana's . sample tasted great, but its gone from a friendly 6.5% drinker to a 7.3% head smasher , and that's if its finished ,which I really hope it is

05 has always worked well for me , but I have never had it go this crazy before. anyone else get 90% with it ?


----------



## Company of one (8/10/18)

Hey mongey

I have a brew cold crashing at the moment a comet single hop pale ale that started at an og 1.054 that finished fg 1.007 so a ABV of 6.15%, attenuation 87%

I used US05 also, mashed at 66c for 45minutes then stepped to 72c for 15 minutes. I like to keep brews below 6% ABV 

I've used US05 many times and have always finished ferment on estimated numbers so in reply I'm also a little surprised with this higher than expected attenuation.


----------



## DU99 (8/10/18)

what grain your using might be helper


----------



## mongey (8/10/18)

DU99 said:


> what grain your using might be helper


used

5kg pale ale- was joe white as all they had in stock
800 light munich - bestmaltz
200g light crystal - not sure what it was

mash 60 min 67 . mash out 10 min 75 

hit all my numbers with 25l in the kettle at 80% efficiency


----------



## BrutusB (8/10/18)

mongey said:


> .og was 1060 , all my calcs pointed to a 1010 finish .1 pack us 05 just dry sprinkled on top . did a reading yesterday 1006



What's your fermentation temp? 

Have you fermented a saison or anything with diastaticus in the fermenter previously?


----------



## mongey (8/10/18)

BrutusB said:


> What's your fermentation temp?
> 
> Have you fermented a saison or anything with diastaticus in the fermenter previously?



18 degress

funny you mention that I did a saison right before it .I did fill it with sodium perc and soak for 24 hours before putting on the IPA. then usual rinse and star san. could some belle saision survive that ?


----------



## BrutusB (8/10/18)

mongey said:


> I did a saison right before it



This is where my thinking would be heading towards. Even though your cleaning sounds rigirious diastaticus is an extremly potent beast and can be very hard to get rid of once used.


----------



## mongey (8/10/18)

BrutusB said:


> This is where my thinking would be heading towards. Even though your cleaning sounds rigirious diastaticus is an extremly potent beast and can be very hard to get rid of once used.


Yeah right. If I have created some saison /us ale hybrid ipa beer is it likely to survive or is it infected ?


----------



## BrutusB (8/10/18)

mongey said:


> If I have created some saison /us ale hybrid ipa beer is it likely to survive or is it infected


It'll just ferment out to 1.000 or less (best I've had is 0.97) if it indeed did pick up some diastaticus genes.

Fingers crossed it may turn out to be awesome!

If you really want to know you can buy some Lin’s Cupric Sulfate Media (LCSM) and do a swipe test.


----------



## mongey (8/10/18)

BrutusB said:


> It'll just ferment out to 1.000 or less (best I've had is 0.97) if it indeed did pick up some diastaticus genes.
> 
> Fingers crossed tt may turn out to be awesome!
> 
> If you really want to know you can buy some Lin’s Cupric Sulfate Media (LCSM) and do a swipe test.


Cool. 

The saison before it went to 1001 so we’ll see. 

Funny thing is I very nearly resued the belle saison for the ipa instead of the 05. But decided not to day before. Guess it was just meant to be.


----------



## BrutusB (8/10/18)

mongey said:


> Funny thing is I very nearly resued the belle saison for the ipa instead of the 05. But decided not to day before. Guess it was just meant to be.



haha - not all is lost!


----------



## mongey (10/10/18)

so I have done 2 more tests the last 3 days and its stable. its actually a hair above 1006 so we'll say 1007. just gonna put it down to a good healthy ferment . It has no saison character at all and given it has stopped guessing wasn't an issue this time


----------



## BrutusB (10/10/18)

mongey said:


> so I have done 2 more tests the last 3 days and its stable. its actually a hair above 1006 so we'll say 1007. just gonna put it down to a good healthy ferment . It has no saison character at all and given it has stopped guessing wasn't an issue this time



Great news man.


----------

